# How long can it take for a GSD to calm down after neutering



## GSDLearner (Aug 3, 2013)

I adopted a 4-year old GSD one month ago. He was neutered one month before that. As I mentioned in another thread, he shows tremendous (but friendly) force when he sees another dog -- he can spin me around (I'm a pretty big guy) and he barks like crazy.

My question: I understand that these things show a lot of variation, but is there any chance that he'll calm down a bit as hormone levels decline? I see small signs of progress, but don't know if that's a bond being formed or if he's just less forceful because of the operation.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

While the neuter may help some, I would think this is more an issue of boundaries and rules. Your dog does not know the proper way to react probably due to the lack of training previous to you. My rescue was and still is a handful and has literally drug me across a field on my stomach, taken me skiing and beyond. The reason was not his reactive nature it was because he did not have clear rules on what I expected and how to react. 3 months later he now knows that when he gets into the "crazy" mode I am going to make him sit, heel, down, shake, do a number of commands to redirect his attention and calm him down. The key is to not let him get to the point of frenzy and to start working your commands right before hand. If he is in a frenzy you might as well talk to a tree because he is not going to hear you.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I highly doubt neutering will change his behavior.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Took about 2-3 months for Jake. Not really a personality change so much as a behavioral change, definitely for the better.

It was a very slow change at first then sped up near the end until he settled down into his current temperament.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDLearner said:


> I adopted a 4-year old GSD one month ago. He was neutered one month before that. As I mentioned in another thread, he shows tremendous (but friendly) force when he sees another dog -- he can spin me around (I'm a pretty big guy) and he barks like crazy.
> 
> My question: I understand that these things show a lot of variation, but is there any chance that he'll calm down a bit as hormone levels decline? I see small signs of progress, but don't know if that's a bond being formed or if he's just less forceful because of the operation.


It takes a minimum of 30 days for all the hormones to leave the body. My guess is, after 2 months, any changes that would occur due to neutering have already occurred.

This is a training issue. He has probably never had boundaries and rules. Find a good trainer. The bonding will come. Training is a great way to build a bond with your dog!


----------

